
Russian man faces 5 years in prison for playing Pokémon Go in a church - drdaeman
https://meduza.io/en/news/2016/09/03/russian-man-faces-5-years-in-prison-for-playing-pokemon-go-in-a-church
======
clishem
Try again on /r/nottheonion.

